

Microsoft will charge $40/mo for 20K queries for access to the Bing Search API - dhruvbird
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2012/04/12/microsoft-to-begin-charging-for-access-to-bing-search-api-starting-at-40mo-for-20k-queries/

======
hardtke
It's interesting that Microsoft is planning to charge more than Yahoo! Boss
for access to the same data. BOSS charges $0.80 per 1000 queries, while
Microsoft is priced at $2 per 1000 queries. BOSS is also pay-as-you-go with no
monthly minimum. BOSS has less restrictive terms and conditions (re-ordering
allowed, for instance). I've been using the Bing API instead of Yahoo! BOSS
for my metasearch engine for two reasons: the feed is free, and the response
time is faster. The Microsoft/BOSS prices are not unreasonable if you are
actively monetizing your page with search ads, but if you are doing an
experimental search engine it is very stressful. If I suddenly get a surge in
traffic, I could be broke very quickly.

------
Maven911
I really hope DDG have thought out a backup plan, I am an avid user of their
amazing service

------
zaidf
I didn't even know Bing Search API let you just query it. IMO they should have
done more evangalism before starting to charge. Has someone used this to re-
create the classic Google search experience that Google has shit all over
recently?

On a different note, it seems both Google and Microsoft are in a battle to
first commoditize the other's core product and then start charging. Google's
getting more aggressive with charging for Apps. And now Microsoft with the
index.

~~~
Simucal
I think DDG uses this as one of its primary sources for search data.

------
drewvolpe
This is too bad. The Bing API was a great service. I wish they would keep a
free plan for hobbyists.

A side project of mine is a search engine for coders (www.gigglebang.com)
which I'll now have to take down or put ads on.

~~~
boyter
I am with you there. <http://searchco.de/> uses the Bing API as a fallback
when the main index cannot find anything. I was halfway through blending the
results but will now have to fall back to my own indexing.

------
mark_l_watson
Disappointing, but I understand. I use the Bing APIs, probably only 4K to 5K
calls per year, but useful. I don't think it is worth $40/month to me.

~~~
wicknicks
Same here. I wish they had a free quota of around 1-2K calls per month.

------
nextparadigms
Let's see what happens to DuckDuckGo now, since it's dependent on Bing.

~~~
zackfern
DuckDuckGo uses more than just Bing for it's search backend [1], however I
wonder if their other sources are enough to compensate for the potential loss
of Bing.

[1]
[http://help.duckduckgo.com/customer/portal/articles/216399-s...](http://help.duckduckgo.com/customer/portal/articles/216399-sources)

